# SS 23.01.21 - Pettersson #9



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Allan Pettersson (19 September 1911 - 20 June 1980)

Symphony No. 9 (1970)

Beginning
3 Bars After Fig. 27
3 Bars Before Fig. 58
2 Bars After Fig. 88
3 Bars After Fig. 111
Fig. 139
5 Bars After Fig. 153
4 Bars After Fig. 189
Fig. 203

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Realdeal is away, so I jumped in. I picked random symphony from Allan Pettersson. I have this symphony recording from BIS records. It is available in youtube also.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There is a very considerable difference between Comissiona's slower recording and the rest, allowing the music to breathe better and much more melodical beauty to the work, especially in the later sections. And thus gaining a similarity to the much more popular 7th symphony. Highly recommended.

*EDIT* 



 (85 minutes, compared to around 70)


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

New symphony for me
I shall go with the same version via Spotify


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I will give this one a listen later in the weekend - I'm not sure I'm in the mood for 70 minutes of Pettersson today. I'll listen to the recording in Mika's post via Qobuz as I don't have this one on disc.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm going with Alun Francis and the Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin. No. 9 is heavy stuff. I'm still on a journey to get acquainted with Pettersson's symphonies. Good time to dig deeper into this symphony. Great SS choice.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Malx said:


> I will give this one a listen later in the weekend - I'm not sure I'm in the mood for 70 minutes of Pettersson today. I'll listen to the recording in Mika's post via Qobuz as I don't have this one on disc.


I'm with you Malx. Not ready for a big whack of Pettersson today.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Symphony No.9 - Allan Pettersson
This one for me.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

With three funerals in 10 days, a cloudy overcast weekend, more Covid deaths...Petterson just may be the perfect soundtrack for the day. I'll put on the Lindberg.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll go with the same via You Tube. I had a colleague years ago that was a huge Allan Pettersson fan and because of this I always listened more intently when the opportunities arose to hear his music.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Well after my first listen I can tell it will need repeated listening before I can get to grips with this work.
First impressions are of elements of minimalism mixed with deeper melodic passages and to me mood changes. Is this typical Pettersson, or just one of his more complex works?
Will be interested in others views


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Haydn man said:


> Well after my first listen I can tell it will need repeated listening before I can get to grips with this work.
> First impressions are of elements of minimalism mixed with deeper melodic passages and to me mood changes. Is this typical Pettersson, or just one of his more complex works?
> Will be interested in others views


It's one of his more aggressive works, but as mentioned much less so if your listen to Comissiona recording.

I'd always recommend the catchy_ *8th and 7th Symphonies*_ for starters.
Symphony no.8: 




Then probably the _2nd and 6th symphonies_, the 6th preferably in the Kamu recording, which is more melodical, + the _Concertos for Strings_, in the BIS or Westerberg recordings, less so the CPO + the_ 9th Symphony_ with Comissiona.

The _2nd Violin Concerto_ with Haendel is a true masterpiece, but an arresting one. Note how especially the last half lets a beautiful, grand melody evolve.

The cantata _Vox Humana_, the _12th symphony_ and the _Barefoot Songs_ are some fine works with vocal parts.

The music has been described as self-pitying by some, mostly those who don't connect with it psychologically and its inherent realism, that Pettersson himself propagated. He often stated that he hated self-pity and self-centeredness; obviously, the texts in the vocal works also suggest otherwise.


----------



## Gabriele Adorno (May 30, 2014)

I like Lindberg's version of the 6th symphony.

I am also very fond of the 5th symphony, also recorded by Lindberg with Norrköping SO. Then there is the world premiere from 1963 with Westerberg, available at 



. Very good IMHO, but it's an old live recording obviously.


----------



## 6Strings (Feb 16, 2021)

I've enjoyed this one on LP for quite a while...










but not having to flip sides is nice, so this is my other favorite, as others have mentioned:


----------

